# Please read ticket nj on way to pax



## Qowpel (Mar 31, 2016)

Hey guys i go to rutgers in nj. I say that because i got pulled over On the way to a pax for going through a red light. I told the officer i was on my way to exams qhen in reality i was ubering (again, on my way to the pax...) the officer, upon believing i had exams rather than in my actuality, ubering, gave me a tivket Not for running a red light (two points) but for delaying traffic, which is a no point offence just a fine... shortly after i got the ticket my pax cancled, like a minute after he handed me the ticket).... will uber pay for this at all....... and if they do, will this officer see i was lying about going to exqms and then ill get in huge trouble?


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

Why would Uber pay for a ticket you legitimately got? It's not their fault you ran a red light.


----------



## Stygge (Jan 9, 2016)

Qowpel said:


> will uber pay for this at all





Scott Benedict said:


> Why would Uber pay


It sounds like the process may have taken more than 5 minutes so you should be able to collect $3.60 cancellation fee.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Qowpel said:


> Hey guys i go to rutgers in nj. I say that because i got pulled over On the way to a pax for going through a red light. I told the officer i was on my way to exams qhen in reality i was ubering (again, on my way to the pax...) the officer, upon believing i had exams rather than in my actuality, ubering, gave me a tivket Not for running a red light (two points) but for delaying traffic, which is a no point offence just a fine... shortly after i got the ticket my pax cancled, like a minute after he handed me the ticket).... will uber pay for this at all....... and if they do, will this officer see i was lying about going to exqms and then ill get in huge trouble?


No, Uber will not pay your tickets. Why should they? Obey the traffic laws or pay the price.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Jeez, must be a low bar to get into Rutgers! And why is this posted in "insurance?"


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Older Chauffeur said:


> Jeez, must be a low bar to get into Rutgers! And why is this posted in "insurance?"


If I turn the receipt in, do you think Uber will pay for my daughter's prom dress?


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

Uber reimburses certain tickets in NJ. Although, a red light moving violation is likely not one of them.

When there is a PAX in the car, show the James River insurance card, otherwise show your personal insurance.


----------



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

Qowpel said:


> Hey guys i go to rutgers in nj. I say that because i got pulled over On the way to a pax for going through a red light. I told the officer i was on my way to exams qhen in reality i was ubering (again, on my way to the pax...) the officer, upon believing i had exams rather than in my actuality, ubering, gave me a tivket Not for running a red light (two points) but for delaying traffic, which is a no point offence just a fine... shortly after i got the ticket my pax cancled, like a minute after he handed me the ticket).... will uber pay for this at all....... and if they do, will this officer see i was lying about going to exqms and then ill get in huge trouble?


So in addition to being a crappy driver, you're bragging that you lied to a cop? SMH, hopefully he doesnt come on here and browse these forums for delinquents like yourself


----------



## backyarddad (May 16, 2016)

I doubt he was on his way for an English exam....


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Man we need to screen people before they are allowed to ask questins/topics like this, smh


----------

